# 5600 (105) gruppo compatible with 6700 crankset?



## icec0ld (Jul 22, 2010)

does anybody know if the 6700 double crankset is compatible with the 105 (5600) group? my bike is all 105 and im looking to start upgrading to 6700 starting with the crankset. thanks.


----------



## DaveT (Feb 12, 2004)

<sorry dupe post>


----------



## DaveT (Feb 12, 2004)

Absolutely they are compatible! 

You might be better served by starting your upgrades with the 6700 shifters or both 6700 derailleurs, IMO. Much bigger improvements for the dollar than the crankset.


----------



## mdp_uk (May 18, 2011)

Hi, How did you get on with the 5600 upgrades? I'm looking at doing the same.

I have 5600 shifters, front and rear Derailleur, ultegra calipers and an r550 chainset. 

As the chainset is the worst of the bunch I thought I'd start there, then the derailleur before buying the shifters, but was wondering if this was actually possible in this order?

Any advise would be appreciated.


----------

